# UVC Lampe



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

Hallo 

Ich benötige noch eine UVC Lampe für meinen Koiteich (16000L).
Sie müßte einen 1 1/2 Zoll Anschluß haben.
Von Oase gibts so was, ist mir aber zu Teuer. 
Vielleicht hat von Euch einer Ahnung wo`s so was gibt.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

Möchte noch was hinzufügen. Es geht mir haupsächlich um die größe des Anschlußes. UVC Geräte gibt es  viele, nur nicht mit 1 1/2 Zoll.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Dieter

Gugst du hier 
http://www.koiteich.de/UV-Klarer/Pro-Clear/pro-clear.html
oder hier
http://www.koi-discount.de/
oder hier
http://www.boelstorf.de/


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

hallo dieter,

wobei ich nicht nachvollziehen kann warum du deine kaufentscheidung von dem eingangsgewinde abhängig machst - in meinen augen eine der nebensächlichsten dinge?

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen

Ich brauche die Anschlußgröße weil der Zulauf von der Pumpe zum Filter 1 1/2 Zoll hat. Und die Durchflußmenge sollte auch stimmen (ca.12000Lit. pro Stunde)

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2004)

hallo dieter,



> Ich brauche die Anschlußgröße weil der Zulauf von der Pumpe zum Filter 1 1/2 Zoll hat. Und die Durchflußmenge sollte auch stimmen (ca.12000Lit. pro Stunde)



im sanitärhandel gibt es jede art von reduzierstücken um die gewindegröße anzupassen.

sehr oft gibt es auch das problem daß die pumpe mehr leistet als durch die uv lampe an durchfluß passend wäre - bzw. der filter könnte eine größere durchflußmenge vertragen - diese probleme werden meißt dadurch gelöst daß die uv lampe in einen bypasskanal gesetzt wird - dadurch ist die durchflußmenge der uv regulierbar.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Dieter, 

12000 Liter Umwälzung bei einem Teich von 16000 Liter Gesamtvolumen? 
Ist das nicht ein bisschen zuviel des Guten? 
Aber Egal. 
Ich bin bekanntlich kein Freund von UVC-Klärern, da man nicht nur die "bösen Keime" abtötet und man nicht nur wegen einem UVC klares Wasser bekommt. 
Aber um Deine Frage zu beantworten: 
Wenn Du vor hast einen UVC zu kaufen, der deines Teichwasservolumens entspricht, dann wird das vermutlich nicht funktionieren, weil Du mit 12000 Liter/Std zu viel Wasser durchjagst. Im UVC braucht das Wasser eine gewisse Verweildauer, damit er seine Arbeit verrichten kann. 
Ich würde also nicht auf Reduzierstücke zurückgreifen, da Du die Durchflußgeschwindigkeit noch mehr erhöhst, sondern vor dem UVC den Durchfluß teilen und nur einen Teil durchpumpen. 
Oder einen UVC für min. 35-50000 Liter Teichinhalt kaufen, dann stimmt der Durchfluß wieder. 
Sollte nur ein Tip sein. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2004)

Hallo an Alle dieses Beitrages
: 

Ich habe eine UVC gefunden, mit 1 1/2 Zoll Anschluß und 15000Lit Durchfluß. Und das nicht mal zur Hälfte des Preises einer Uvc von Oase  :sport: 
Besten Dank :top: 
Mein Album hab ich auch angelegt.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2004)

hallo bekko,

ist schon interessant wie erfolgreich man sachliche beiträge zum thema ignorieren kann (z.b. den beitrag von rainer - der zumindest in der lage sein sollte sich über die geplante konzeption gedanken zu machen)

der nächste hilferuf kommt dann vermutlich wenn etwas nicht wunschgemäß funktioniert  :cry: 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2004)

rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin bekanntlich kein Freund von UVC-Klärern, da man nicht nur die "bösen Keime" abtötet und man nicht nur wegen einem UVC klares Wasser bekommt.



Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von den speziellen Bedürfnissen in Koi-Teichen, halte UVC-Klärer aber auch für so ziemlich das Furchtbarste, was man seinem Teich antun kann (um es mal provokant zu formulieren). Die Dinger lösen nach meiner Meinung nicht ein einziges Problem, sondern übertünchen nur notdürftig Symptome.

Die Dinger haben ja keine eingebaute Intelligenz. Alles was da vorbeiströmt, wird bestrahlt und verreckt. Unzwar nicht nur Schwebealgen, sondern auch zahlreiche äußerst nützliche Mikroorganismen, die sich z.B. von Schwebealgen ernähren, die für den Abbau von tierischen und pflanzliches Resten im Teich sorgen usw. 

Eigentlich hast du bei Schwebealgen ein Nährstoffproblem und da hilft der UV-Klärer kein bißchen. Statt dessen verschärft man das Problem eventuell noch, weil die in den abgestorbenen Mikroorganismen gebundenen Stoffe dem Teich nun als zusätzliche Nährstoffe zur Verfügung stehen.

Solange gibt es die UVC ja noch nicht zu kaufen. Komisch das es auch in der Vor-UVC-Zeit schon klare (Koi-)Teiche gab. Und Beispiele wie der Teich von Rainer zeigen offensichtlich, das es bei guter Planung wohl auch ohne UVC geht. 

Fazit: UVC sind nur für eins gut: Die Bilanz des Herstellers.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Guido
Ohne eine Wertung zu deinem Bericht abzugeben,
Schau mal hier  www.paulskoiseite.de
unter Tips .vielleicht kann ich Deine Meinung
über Uvc Lampen etwas ändern.
paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2004)

paul schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido
> Ohne eine Wertung zu deinem Bericht abzugeben,


Hallo Paul, Du kannst das ruhig bewerten oder gegensätzliche Meinungen posten. Mir ist schon bewußt, das es da konträre Auffassungen gibt.



			
				paul schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal hier  www.paulskoiseite.de
> unter Tips .vielleicht kann ich Deine Meinung
> über Uvc Lampen etwas ändern.



Also das der Zellkern der Algen gerade so geschädigt wird, das zukünftig nur die Zellteilung ausbleibt, die Alge aber weiterlebt und sich nur nicht mehr vermehren kann, halte ich ehrlich gesagt bestenfalls für ein verkaufsförderndes Ammenmärchen der Hersteller. Die wollen Ihrem Produkt damit eine Intelligenz anheften, die es garantiert nicht hat. 

Selbst wenn das mittels UV-Licht möglich ist, bedarf es dazu sicher einer ganz exakt definierten Strahlungsmenge. Mehr tötet die Alge und weniger wirkt nicht. Es dürfte wohl jedem klar sein, das man bei den üblichen Teich-/Filter-/Pumpe-Kombinationen eine so exakte Dosierung kaum realisieren kann. 

Selbst wenn ich die vom Hersteller empfohlene Pumpleistung installiere, kann die Bestrahlungsmenge extrem abweichen, weil
- die durchgepumpte Wassermenge stark variiert (z.B. Filter etwas zugesetzt, Leitungen verschmutzt, Füllstand im Teich bei Schwerkraftanlagen usw.
- Alter der UV-Lampe (die Leistung fällt ja nicht nach 8000 Stunden Lebensdauer schlagartig ab, sondern kontinuierlich)
- aktueller Trübungsgrad des Wassers
- usw. usf.

In der Summe kann die Strahlenmenge die auf den einzelnen Mikroroganismus einwirkt sehr stark schwanken. Genaue Dosierung unmöglich.

Und das nur Algen aber keine anderen Mikroorganismen geschädigt werden, würde ich auch erzählen, wenn ich Hersteller solcher Produkte wäre. Die angeblich dafür zu kurze Verweildauer reicht, um eine Algenzelle zu töten oder schwer zu schädigen. Warum soll das bei tierischen Einzellern u.a. Mikroorganismen nicht der Fall sein? Z.B. ist erwiesen, das Wasserflöhe extrem empfindlich bezüglich UV-Strahlung sind. Die UV-Lampe hat schlicht keine Intelligenz, die nützliche Mikroorganismen durch einen Bypass schickt und den vermeintlich Unnützen die volle Ladung UV gibt. 

Und was die Hersteller zur Verkaufsförderung Ihrer Produkte alles an Märchen erfinden, sehen wir bei den ganzen supertollen megabiologischen (chemischen) Algenkillern zum in den Teich kippen.

Es ist ja keineswegs so, daß ich technikfeindlich bin, oder immer an Althergebrachten festhalten will, aber bei weitem nicht alles was technisch möglich ist, ist auch sinnvoll. UVC-Lampen sind es nach meiner Meinung nicht, gegensätzliche Meinungen sind natürlich erlaubt. Nur würde mich dann schon detailliert interessieren, warum es früher auch ohne UVC ging und wo denn die herstellerunabhängigen Forschungen sind, die beweisen das UVC-Lampen ausschließlich bei Algen die Zellteilung zuverlässig verhindern und alle anderen Mikroorganismen in keinster Weise geschädigt werden?


----------

